

Scraping cloud service - devsri

I developed a scraping service that allows developers to extract data from any web page, set data collection frequency, send push notifications etc.  The data extraction logic can be written in JavaScript.  So, if you know how to write a browser extension to extract data, you know how to use my service.  I wanted to see if there is any interest in such a service.  Please email me at cloudserviceforapps@gmail.com if there is any interest in using the alpha version of the service.
======
pedalpete
Can you explain how your service is different to 80legs?

I don't think they've had much success, and I recall they had a few
competitors at some point, but not sure who's left.

I think the interesting thing with scaping services is that we likely need to
write so much stuff to extract the data, that the actual scraping portion
isn't a significant time drain.

Just my two cents, as 80legs tried to get me to use their service when I was
doing a ton of scraping, but I was more comfortable doing it myself.

~~~
devsri
Currently, the scraping code to extract data is in JavaScript, but what I am
building is a mechanism to "record and replay" solution (like Selenium), that
can do the scraping with no coding.

Other features include: \- Multi-page scraping (example retrieving AA.com
frequent flyer miles) \- Mechanism to execute transactions (such as buying a
ticket)

~~~
malandrew
If that's your product idea, then you may be asking the wrong people. I would
imagine that the audience of people who want scraping but can't code resides
elsewhere. Plus, even if this tool does fill a need would you expect the
audience to set up their own data store as well? Generally people who are
going to scrape data eventually plan on doing something with that data and I
can't think of a scenario where a non-coder would would to scrape a lot of
data and consume it in a way that doesn't require technical chops.

FWIW, I'm working on a scraping project that I will probably open source and
the feature that is most valuable to me is being informed when it breaks. In
my case it's a real time scraper pulling data on demand, so immediate alert
when a scraping formula fails is super important.

If you want more feedback, I'd be happy to try it out. Email in profile.

